# Broken J-Nat advice



## TamanegiKin (Sep 23, 2011)

What's up guys,
So I got my first j-nat a couple month ago and I've been enjoying it a lot.
I used it last night and it worked great.
When I went to grab it today it became two pieces. I basically have two thin takashimas now. I'm wondering how this occurs so to prevent it in the future. And also what to do with my now two stones. Flatten the top of the bottom portion and use it the same way? How about the top peice? I appreciate any advice on this, thanks in advance.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting. I guess it shouldn't be all that surprising in a natural... I'd probably try gluing it and then lapping through the glue whenever you finally get there... Dunno.


----------



## Michael Rader (Sep 23, 2011)

Ha. Could sell the top half  It wouldn't happen to be in the 3K-5K range would it?

-M


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 23, 2011)

TK, any idea what glue might be best for something like this? 

@Michael, I think these are rated 8-15k.


----------



## maxim (Sep 23, 2011)

Only if you glue the other peace to wooden base  

Dont glue them together !

Be happy that you have 2 finishers now


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 23, 2011)

maxim said:


> Only if you glue the other peace to wooden base
> 
> Dont glue them together !
> 
> Be happy that you have 2 finishers now



I do feel lucky that it split the way it did. Almost two identical pieces heh.
Ok I will glue the top half onto a base. Would standard wood glue do the trick? 
Thanks for the info Maxim


----------



## JBroida (Sep 23, 2011)

just make sure to use wood that is VERY stable... otherwise warping in the wood will cause even more damage to the stone... i like to use marine epoxy when gluing stones to bases


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 23, 2011)

JBroida said:


> just make sure to use wood that is VERY stable... otherwise warping in the wood will cause even more damage to the stone... i like to use marine epoxy when gluing stones to bases


 
I see, are there alternatives to using wood as a base?
Thanks Jon


----------



## JBroida (Sep 23, 2011)

granite is really nice but a bit more expensive... you can always go to a tile place and see if they have granite or quartz scraps big enough for what you need


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok cool, I'll check that out.
I may or may not keep it. Not sure if I need two of the same stone lol.
Thanks again for the tips guys.


----------



## maxim (Sep 23, 2011)

Cedar wood is the best and most stable for bases. I seal all my bases befor i glue them to the stone.


----------



## mainaman (Sep 23, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> I see, are there alternatives to using wood as a base?
> Thanks Jon


 you can use cedar, I use Red aromatic cedar and it is perfect. Another material good for base is plexiglas , corian, granite tile.
You need to seal the sides of the stone with some laquer.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 23, 2011)

maxim said:


> Cedar wood is the best and most stable for bases. I seal all my bases befor i glue them to the stone.


 
that's what i used when my blue synthetic aoto started to crack up, and it's been great.


----------



## dmccurtis (Sep 25, 2011)

Maxim, or Edipis, what do you guys use to seal your cedar? I have a few naturals I'd like to mount. When mounting them, do you lap the bottoms, or carve the base to fit?


----------



## mainaman (Sep 25, 2011)

dmccurtis said:


> Maxim, or Edipis, what do you guys use to seal your cedar? I have a few naturals I'd like to mount. When mounting them, do you lap the bottoms, or carve the base to fit?


 
you can use shellac, I use 2 coats and it works great.


----------



## maxim (Sep 26, 2011)

mainaman said:


> you can use shellac, I use 2 coats and it works great.


+1


----------

